# CF Dress regulations RE Air Force



## RTaylor (19 Aug 2009)

Howdy all,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a place on the internet that I can find the CF Dress regulations for the Air Force. I've searched quite a bit but it still eludes me.

The school Im in has regulations that are from the early 80's, and I'm trying to show people that there are different levels of dress than what we see here.

Thanks all


----------



## Occam (19 Aug 2009)

What is it you're looking for, specifically?  The latest CFP265 is 25 MB in size, and is too large for most e-mail applications.  You'll only find the most recent version on the DWAN.


----------



## RTaylor (19 Aug 2009)

We don't have access to the DWAN in the training environment, which is silly.

Basically, I was telling my fellows on course that there is a dress state for the Air Force DEU's that include the beret, they told me I was full of it. We proceeded to go to PT a few days later and BAM there was a guy in Air Force DEUs with the beret on and lo and behold the guys that thought I was full of it weren't with me.

Is there anywhere on the web that I can find the info or is it just the 25meg file?


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

Try this thread:  http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/69973/post-858187.html#msg858187

Start reading from the message you'll be taken to.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Aug 2009)

Just in the CFP 265...

To confirm, though, beret is acceptable for all AF DEU except 1/1A (medals).  Even 3/3A (ribbons) is okay with beret.  CANSOF and MPs wear a wedge with a tan or red flash in the peak for 1/1A (or lower orders of DEU, if they so chose).

The only exception is for SAR Techs, who may wear a beret with all (1/1A included) orders of DEU.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Try this thread:  http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/69973/post-858187.html#msg858187
> 
> Start reading from the message you'll be taken to.



Roy, wow, I must not have taken my "anti-cranky" meds that day...  

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Aug 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Roy, wow, I must not have taken my "anti-cranky" meds that day...
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



Actually - it was your posts that stuck in my mind and enabled me to recall that thread - figured it might give the fella' the answer (and some perspective on it) he was looking for.


----------



## Occam (19 Aug 2009)

RTaylor - Since I'm bored to tears at work right now, I extracted Chapter 6 (Orders of Dress) from the most recent version of CFP265 (Ch/Mod 6 – 2008-05-14).  It gets the PDF down to 2.3 MB.

If you PM me your e-mail address, I'll send it to you when I get off work a little later on tonight.


----------



## RTaylor (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Aug 2009)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it



FWIW, it's not just the regs that say you can do it -- I've stood alongside CAS at a number of public events with my beret and DEU 3s and he was okay with it...(as was the AF CCWO, although perhaps a bit begrudgingly, but I keep the page of the CFP265 in my tunic's left breast pocket as a precaution...) ;D

G2G


----------



## Sea King Tech (28 Aug 2009)

At sea on a warship, as a Sea King babysitter, you can have one sleve up and one sleve down, hat on backwards and no one says a damn thing.  BTW, if you have 10 Air Force Maintainers together in one room, you will find 10 different ways of dressing.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Aug 2009)

I "paraded"t weekend at the CNE with tons of folks in DEU 1A, tunics with full medals and wedges.  I was in beret, ribbons, and short sleeve (office or work dress)...no one said boo about it...even gave the high five past the reviewing stand with an Admiral and tons of CWOs.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (28 Aug 2009)

Reminds me of a joke that was circulating around in the early nineties, when following very closely after the video of the airborne hazing scandal, and the video of the purported Navy hazing during the Crossing the Line Ceremony, that the Air Force suddenly had its own hazing scandal video.... it showed a bunch of pilots getting haircuts.


----------



## Steve_D (28 Aug 2009)

".... it showed a bunch of pilots getting haircuts."

 :rofl:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a joke that was circulating around in the early nineties, when following very closely after the video of the airborne hazing scandal, and the video of the purported Navy hazing during the Crossing the Line Ceremony, that the Air Force suddenly had its own hazing scandal video.... it showed a bunch of pilots getting haircuts.



Bahahahhahaa!  Funny though, there are a few who looked like they could get perms at the Sqn Brief this week  :blotto:


----------



## Sailorwest (8 Sep 2009)

I was kind of wondering whether dress regulations for the air force were more like 'suggested' dressing options.   ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Sep 2009)

I was on one of the last 'old' SLC courses (2003) and at the end of the first week, I actually overheard one of the School staff take an 'older' Airforce WO aside and say something to the effect: (keep in mind, I was eavesdropping here) "Listen, I can't keep track of all your (AF) orders of dress, but could the 14 of you atleast all wear the same thing"!! Having said that, one of my Naval counterparts pushed the limit by wearing his 'sea' boots on a few ocassions. Apparently, he was making a point though I never figured out what that point was!


----------



## Occam (9 Sep 2009)

We could probably reduce the number of AF uniforms available, but one would have to run it by our union first.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Sep 2009)

Ha Ha. I remember my father saying to me before I joined "Join the Airforce, they have the best union!" and this from a veteran of North Africa, Sicily, Italy and Holland. 
The recruiter told me that stoker was the same as pilot only for ships!!! Sounded good to a naive 18 year old!!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> We could probably reduce the number of AF uniforms available, but one would have to run it by our union first.



If we reduced the number of orders of dress by just one......that would leave only civvies.


----------

